# New foreground plant: Micrantherum umbrosum "monte carlo"



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Nicer than Gloss, that's for sure.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Nice!!! how much light/co2 are you using ?


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

is it a fast grower? Much like the other umbrosum?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

wow that is a beautiful plant.

i tried to get my hands on that a while back and couldnt. you obviously have more clout than i:frown:


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

drewsuf82 said:


> Nice!!! how much light/co2 are you using ?


A ton. Far more than anyone else, probably.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

binbin9 said:


> is it a fast grower? Much like the other umbrosum?


It's much slower, not a weedy thing like Gloss is, it stays more prostrate and tighter matting. It does not plume up , at least thus far like many foreground carpeting plants.

I got some a while ago from a friend and tossed it out thinking it was plain old M umbrosum. He told me about it and resent some :icon_mad:

I'd say it's about 3-4x slower than Gloss.

Light/CO2 etc, things just grow faster really, the plant will grow in 1/4 the light I have easily I would think.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Where does one acquire such a plant?


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does gluteraldehyde melt this stuff?


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

The only other discussion I have found so far on micrantherum umbrosum and glut is here.

Poster there says the monte carlo can be trained to be resistant to glut dosing. Could be I went too strong on my dosing to start out.


----------



## CT89 (Jul 3, 2013)

I see a shrimp in the picture, so I wonder about the CO2 dosing. That, or Mr. Barr is running an airstone as well, at night?


----------

